# Appendix Carry



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Been carrying sa/da pistols for years. Mostly Berettas. Usually g model with the decocker only. 3 o'clock or appendix just depending on the situation. Switched to a vp9 and it's hard for me to get past having a gun with no safety pointed at my man parts. I know striker fired pistols carried in kydex are safe but not being able to put my finger on that external decocker and flick it is just hard to get used to..


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Usafammo3 said:


> Been carrying sa/da pistols for years. Mostly Berettas. Usually g model with the decocker only. 3 o'clock or appendix just depending on the situation. Switched to a vp9 and it's hard for me to get past having a gun with no safety pointed at my man parts. I know striker fired pistols carried in kydex are safe but not being able to put my finger on that external decocker and flick it is just hard to get used to..


I bet. Any striker fired pistol w/o a manual safety is extremely safe as long as nothing gets to the trigger. Albeit, in a DA/SA you have the extra security of an 8-12 pound longer first pull as opposed to a 4-6 pound somewhat shorter pull.

There is no way in hell I'd carry a striker fired pistol appendix carry. If you must, I'd be sure never to re-holster while in your pants and make sure you have the pistol securely in the holster before you put it in your pants. PX4 G Compact here.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Perhaps a P30 might me better suited to you.

I like the LEM function for much the same reason you like the Beretta.

Thumb capping the hammer while holstering.

Mine has a thumb safety as well, but finding LEM guns with the safety is rare.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I always 


denner said:


> I bet. Any striker fired pistol w/o a manual safety is extremely safe as long as nothing gets to the trigger. Albeit, in a DA/SA you have the extra security of an 8-12 pound longer first pull as opposed to a 4-6 pound somewhat shorter pull.
> 
> There is no way in hell I'd carry a striker fired pistol appendix carry. If you must, I'd be sure never to re-holster while in your pants and make sure you have the pistol securely in the holster before you put it in your pants. PX4 G Compact here.


When appendix carrying I always pull the holster out and reholster pointed at the ground. I'm not gonna take a chance and let a bunched up piece of t shirt pull the trigger and castrate me or put a +p HP into my femoral artery. At 3 o'clock I'll reholser sometimes-as long as I can be sure the gun will not point at me at any time until its safely holstered.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

VAMarine said:


> Perhaps a P30 might me better suited to you.
> 
> I like the LEM function for much the same reason you like the Beretta.
> 
> ...


I acquired a usp9 compact with this vp9 and will probably end up carrying it at some point. After the way this vp9 shot, I had to store my LTT92c. I have never shot so well with so little effort as I did 2 days ago with this vp9. In 2 range sessions this vp9 has changed my opinion on striker fired polymer frame guns. I swore I would never carry one but it's hard to argue with results. You know when a particular gun just works in your hands for some reason? That's me and this vp9. The usp is a FINE shooter too but I dont want to to shoot/carry too many different guns in a short time span. That is a good way to make a muscle memory mistake when it counts.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Thumb capping the hammer while holstering.


Yep, another advantage of an exposed hammer DA/SA.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

denner said:


> Yep, another advantage of an exposed hammer DA/SA.


One of the MANY reasons I love my 92s! I'll prob move over to the uspc ar some point for that very reason. These polymer guns are like carrying nothing compared to a 92. Funny I've made such a drastic change. Just a few weeks ago, I was having a little bit of a come apart and venting to my wife about how "I've had enough new in 2020! I dont want any more changes this year! Please God no more new!". And here I am switching to polymer framed guns. Oh well, I guess this is proof I'm open minded for the people who say I'm not. I hope so because there are some things I will never accept being changed the main one starts with "We the people "..


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Usafammo3 said:


> I acquired a usp9 compact with this vp9 and will probably end up carrying it at some point. After the way this vp9 shot, I had to store my LTT92c. I have never shot so well with so little effort as I did 2 days ago with this vp9. In 2 range sessions this vp9 has changed my opinion on striker fired polymer frame guns. I swore I would never carry one but it's hard to argue with results. You know when a particular gun just works in your hands for some reason? That's me and this vp9. The usp is a FINE shooter too but I dont want to to shoot/carry too many different guns in a short time span. That is a good way to make a muscle memory mistake when it counts.


So I'm guessing the barrel isnt shot out? 

So if the VP9 is changing your tune but you find you really want a manual safety, the Sig 365XL might just be your ticket.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I do not like a lot of thickness that you get in most holsters. I do carry appendix with a small thing firearm with a trigger guard holster. And all my Carry guns are DAO,


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

VAMarine said:


> So I'm guessing the barrel isnt shot out?
> 
> So if the VP9 is changing your tune but you find you really want a manual safety, the Sig 365XL might just be your ticket.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I used the new barrel the second trip and had some of my best groups ever. Not sure what the problem was but it works now and I'm not changing back to the old barrel. I will next trip to test it.
The 365 is just too small in my hands. I tried one. My hands are on the long side to begin with and due to years hard work and heavy lifting, I have a hard time gripping tight the smalIer something is. have all the biggest grip panels installed on the vp9.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I guess I just don't get it. 
If a Glock or vp9 type action is ok to carry Iwb at 3oclock, but the same gun owner is afraid of 12oclock carry, I don't want to have a discharge into my groin area. 
The logic is flawed, you shouldn't have a discharge with any type of carry position . 
If you're carrying thinking one day I'll have a negligible discharge , as I carry this type of format. You're not rigged up correctly or you own the wrong gun


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I always carry safely. I just dont like the idea of any gun pointed at my balls. At least with my Berettas I could actually touch the safety and feel the hammer. It's an irrational fear. I admit that. I also know that the likelihood of being eaten by a shark is astronomically low but that doesn't stop me from thinking about it when I'm in the ocean stopping to have a look around when the thought crosses my mind.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Jeb Stuart said:


> I do not like a lot of thickness that you get in most holsters. I do carry appendix with a small thing firearm with a trigger guard holster. And all my Carry guns are DAO,


I've been meaning to make some of those lanyard trigger guard holsters but haven't got around to it. I got some thick kydex just for that purpose. Maybe I'll do that. I'm having trouble uploading pics to this site for some reason. Anyone else?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Usafammo3 said:


> I always carry safely. I just dont like the idea of any gun pointed at my balls. At least with my Berettas I could actually touch the safety and feel the hammer. It's an irrational fear. I admit that. I also know that the likelihood of being eaten by a shark is astronomically low but that doesn't stop me from thinking about it when I'm in the ocean stopping to have a look around when the thought crosses my mind.


I don't carry my Glocks chambered, I'm confident in my ability to quick rack the gun. 
There's no perfect solution, if I'm vulnerable in a certain situation without a round chambered, so be it. 
You love that vp9, great trigger, easy to rack especially with the charging bars. 
It's your choice to choose,


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I use to feel a safety was important on the Glock, DAO type handguns. Not anymore 
The safety can be clicked off inadvertently, now you may be compromised if you're depending on the safety, your mode of carry becomes your safety net.
Pocket carry, loose fitting holster or improper holster may be tempting with a safety that now puts you in a comfort zone.

Plus any gun with a safety,,,now forces you to sweep the safety after drawing, whether you think it's engaged or un engaged.
It would be a move incorporated into your action of a situation. IMO


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> I don't carry my Glocks chambered, I'm confident in my ability to quick rack the gun.


How dare you? Carry without a live round chambered in a single action striker fired pistol? Sacrilege!
I too have decided to carry with an empty chamber. I will explain why for those who care.
First and foremost I do not want a negligent discharge to ruin my life and/or the life of anyone else.
Second, I always know the state of my pistol and know that I have to rack the slide to change that condition.
Third, I am not in a hurry to shoot my pistol without surveying the situation, assessing the threat, and the chances of a successful retreat. I do not want to rush to judgement on a life altering choice.
Lastly, if I take the time to assess the situation as I rack the slide I won't be so likely to shoot the wrong guy.
As a side bonus, if someone is able to disarm me I may be able to keep him from killing me by preventing him from chambering a round.
YMMV or (your mileage must vary)
GW


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

pic said:


> I guess I just don't get it.
> If a Glock or vp9 type action is ok to carry Iwb at 3oclock, but the same gun owner is afraid of 12oclock carry, I don't want to have a discharge into my groin area.
> The logic is flawed, you shouldn't have a discharge with any type of carry position .
> If you're carrying thinking one day I'll have a negligible discharge , as I carry this type of format. You're not rigged up correctly or you own the wrong gun


I don't see his logic as flawed, and I agree with him. If you have a ND in your pants(which is a chance carrying any pistol format chambered) at 3:00, 4:00 or 5:00 o'clock the odds are the bullet may hit you in the outer leg, outer thigh or butt cheek. If you appendix carry IWB and have a ND IWB, chances are very good you will hit your goods, upper thigh, or pelvic area.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

denner said:


> I don't see his logic as flawed, and I agree with him. If you have a ND in your pants(which is a chance carrying any pistol format chambered) at 3:00, 4:00 or 5:00 o'clock the odds are the bullet may hit you in the outer leg, outer thigh or butt cheek. If you appendix carry IWB and have a ND IWB, chances are very good you will hit your goods, upper thigh, or pelvic area.


I understand and agree.

My feeling is I can't allow myself to carry a pistol with a greater % chance that is gonna be discharged while holstered.

The guns people most talk about not carrying appendix because of negligent discharges are the cocked strikers.

My point was written very badly.

I'll carry chambered SA/DA all day long ,1911s, revolvers also, I trust the long pull and the safety of the 1911s.

Not sure about this, but I think most negligent discharges happen when the gun is unholstered.

When I've heard about holstered negligent discharges , it seems to always involve the strikers, DAO, Glock, m&p or similar cocked mechanics.

This is strictly my opinion without any real good sources to back it up, lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> How dare you? Carry without a live round chambered in a single action striker fired pistol? Sacrilege!
> I too have decided to carry with an empty chamber. I will explain why for those who care.
> First and foremost I do not want a negligent discharge to ruin my life and/or the life of anyone else.
> Second, I always know the state of my pistol and know that I have to rack the slide to change that condition.
> ...


Good point about the possibility of someone grabbing the gun, and not knowing what to do , other then pull the trigger first.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

pic said:


> I use to feel a safety was important on the Glock, DAO type handguns. Not anymore
> The safety can be clicked off inadvertently, now you may be compromised if you're depending on the safety, your mode of carry becomes your safety net.
> Pocket carry, loose fitting holster or improper holster may be tempting with a safety that now puts you in a comfort zone.
> 
> ...


G conversion on my Berettas allows me to sweep the decocker while holstered just to be sure I'm safe but ready. As far as pocket carry or loose holsters, not me-not ever. Kydex covers the trigger guard at all times. I've seen someone shoot their self in the leg and go into shock. No thanks. Even once your leg heals, your ego is toast. Not to mention the fact that none of the other kids will want to play with me anymore or invite me to their parties if I'm the guy that has a reputation for accidentally almost killing myself or someone else.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> How dare you? Carry without a live round chambered in a single action striker fired pistol? Sacrilege!
> I too have decided to carry with an empty chamber. I will explain why for those who care.
> First and foremost I do not want a negligent discharge to ruin my life and/or the life of anyone else.
> Second, I always know the state of my pistol and know that I have to rack the slide to change that condition.
> ...


As long as you are comfortable and confident, you rock and roll. None of any of this matters without being able to confidently carry gun in a way that YOU are comfortable with. There are some rules that should never be broken and some rules that are kind of like once you get to the point you are breaking them, you are past the skill and knowledge of those telling you that they are rules. An example being "always carry a round in the chamber".


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

IMO, the thing about Not carrying a round in the chamber is the fact that I believe you are putting yourself in harms way. You are giving a huge edge to the bad guy. The bad guy which in most cases has a big advantage in the first place. They use the element of surprise more often than not. Drawing a gun in itself takes time, racking a slide more time. I spend a lot of time just drawing and do this daily, like a standard routine. I believe the winner of a attack will go to the first person that shoots. Fast Drawing and proficient Point and Shoot skills are a requisite for EDC. Takes time and Practice and a lot of money and ammo to do well, but just the cost of EDC.

Remember this story? Look at the right hand of the man what will pull the gun first.










Here is a actual photo of a young woman in my city. At Christmas time she is seen walking into this convenience store in broad daylight. Inside are two thugs who will shot her to death.










Here is a actual Photo of the reporter right before she was shot.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Jeb Stuart said:


> IMO, the thing about Not carrying a round in the chamber is the fact that I believe you are putting yourself in harms way. You are giving a huge edge to the bad guy. The bad guy which in most cases has a big advantage in the first place. They use the element of surprise more often than not. Drawing a gun in itself takes time, racking a slide more time. I spend a lot of time just drawing and do this daily, like a standard routine. I believe the winner of a attack will go to the first person that shoots. Fast Drawing and proficient Point and Shoot skills are a requisite for EDC. Takes time and Practice and a lot of money and ammo to do well, but just the cost of EDC.
> 
> Remember this story? Look at the right hand of the man what will pull the gun first.
> 
> ...


Looks like a losing situation.


----------

